# In loving Memory of KenK



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2008)

I just spoke to Ken's wife Barbara and am extremely sad to report that Ken passed away on Feb 21st 2008.

This is a tragic loss for all his friends and lives that he touched...he truly was a great guy who was loved by all, and I cannot even begin to thank him for all he has done to make this place what it is today.

He and his family are in my prayers.

Our Friend Ken Kouri:


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 31, 2008)

That is so sad to hear.  Ken, thanks for all you did here on TUG.  You helped out many people.  May you rest in peace.


----------



## KCI (Mar 31, 2008)

Did his wife say if MRSA was the cause of death or was it something else?


----------



## ricoba (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you for the update Brian.

I am sorry that the news was not good.

While I did not know Ken, it's sad when one our own passes.

I will keep Barbara & the family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2008)

He passed due to complications from a treatment he was getting for a long term condition he had....MRSA was not mentioned at all....his passing was sudden and completely unexpected.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 31, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> ...his passing was sudden and completely unexpected.


 
I recently lost a friend suddenly and unexpectedly.  It's still hard to get used to.  I pray that Ken's wife and family will be able to find peace and comfort in their memories of him.  I send my condolences.


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 31, 2008)

This is terrible news. So very sorry to hear it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 31, 2008)

That's so sad.  He was such a sweet, kind man, always trying to help others.  I know he loved TUG and TUGgers, and had a lot of fun at the gatherings he planned.

Condolences to Barbara.

Thanks for following up, Brian.  We appreciate it.

Fern


----------



## Nancy (Mar 31, 2008)

*Sorry*

Sorry to hear this.  

Nancy


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is horribly saddening news. KenK had been so helpful, to so many for a very long time.

My condolences to his family, his friends and everyone who's life he touched.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 31, 2008)

Very, very sad news.  Rest in peace Ken.


----------



## bass (Mar 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Ken.   I met him several years ago at a Ft. Lauderdale Tug meeting.   He was a great guy and so helpful.  My condolences to his family.

Nancy


----------



## Jennie (Mar 31, 2008)

This is such a shock.  Ken was one of the nicest persons we've ever known, as is his wife, Barbie. What a kind, generous, witty, intelligent, knowledgeable, fun person he was. We had a wonderful time at the September TUG beach parties they organized each year at Avon by the Sea, New Jersey. I can't believe he's left us so soon. The loss to many of us is enormous.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sad to hear about Ken's death  - many a thread did we post on togther regarding Marriott' Fairway Villas at Seaview... He was so knowlegdable and always generous with that knowledge to all here .... condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 31, 2008)

This is such a shock.  If you look, Ken posted on Feb. 18.  Typical Ken.  Long, helpful, positive attitude.  My condolences to his wife, family, and, I am sure, many friends.


----------



## bigfrank (Mar 31, 2008)

Ken was a friend to all but if you ever met him he was more than that. I spent a week with both Ken and Barbra a few years back when we went to see the world series. Ken took us every where from morning to night. He treated us like family. When ever I needed any information he was there not just for me but for everyone. He will be missed greatly there can not be a replacement for him. Both Tug and Timesharforums and there members have lost one of the best people on these boards. RIP buddy 


Thank you Brian for the email and thank you Dave M for posting on my site.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2008)

I have removed/renamed the title of this thread as many have mentioned its now inappropriate given the circumstances.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 31, 2008)

*Sorry to Hear*

Ken is missed.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## mas (Mar 31, 2008)

This is awful news!!

We met Ken and his wife Barbara several years ago at an Orlando get together.  Ken and his wife were the nicest people.

My condolences to Barbara and family.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 31, 2008)

*...the bell tolls for thee...actually all of us...*

Never met him, never had phone conversation, but he was a friend...

Ken, hope you are having fun in a six star presidential suite somewhere...


----------



## ArtsieAng (Mar 31, 2008)

Although I did not know Ken, I can tell by the responses, how much he was loved by all. My heart goes out to his family, and friends. May he rest in peace.


----------



## jmatias (Mar 31, 2008)

So sorry to read this sad news.

Much Aloha to Ken's family.

Jen


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2008)

So, so sorry about Ken.  What a great guy he was!  He had some great advice for me, personally.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 31, 2008)

I just came home and logged in to TUG.  I am so shocked that I don't know what to say.  Ken was so generous and helpful.  My condllences go to his wife and family.  He will surely be missed.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 31, 2008)

As one who looked forward to seeing Ken at our yearly end of Summer Avon getogether's, my wife and I are truely saddened by his passing.  However, we take comfort in the fact that Ken seemed happy with life, and as important, happy with helping other people.  He'll be missed.

Jeff & Lynne


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2008)

A special thanks to Marty for pulling this thread back to the forefront.  We were hoping for a better ending, but at least we know what happened.  

I am so sad...


----------



## wackymother (Mar 31, 2008)

This is such sad news. Rest in peace, Ken, and thank you for all your kindness.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm shocked and saddened.  Ken was always such a great help and willing to give of himself and he always made me laugh.

My condolences and prayers to Barbara and their families.

Rest in Peace Ken.

With Love,

Richard


----------



## geneticblend (Mar 31, 2008)

This is very sad news indeed. Ken found me on the TripAdvisor forums and offered me help and advice there, and of course lead me here to TUG. He will certainly be missed by many.


----------



## JoAnn (Mar 31, 2008)

My Condolences to his wife and family.  Ken will be missed.  RIP Ken.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 31, 2008)

So sorry to read this!  I was hoping for good news.  KenK will be missed here at TUG.

Deb


----------



## Transit (Mar 31, 2008)

Ken will be certainly missed.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 31, 2008)

Ken was such a sweet and kind person. I don't think he ever posted a harsh word. He was extremely generous with his time and knowledge. He truly enjoyed having those TUG get togethers in Avon in Sept. I was lucky enough to attend 4 of them. He and Barbara always made sure that there was plenty to eat and drink and enough chairs for everyone. Ken was an upbeat person with a great sense of humor. I will miss him.

Barbara, I am so sorry. If there is anything I or anyone at TUG can do to help, please let us know.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 31, 2008)

We went to two Avon TUG meetups organized by Ken and Barbara, two of the sweetest warmest people I have had the honor to know.
Ken will be missed by both Mike and I.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been reading Ken since I started here but had no idea about the TUG get-togethers that he and his wife hosted or how much they had reached out to friends in this online community.  It's amazing, really, the sincere concern that has been on display during the last few days.

I hope that Barbara and the other members of Ken's family, as well as all of you who called him friend, find peace in your sorrow.

Susan


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 31, 2008)

*My sincerest condolences...*

My sincerest condolences 
--- Mark Perry (aka: KauaiMark)


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a sad day for all Travelers. TS people or not. This guy had a great following. So sad.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so stunned and saddened by this news. Here's a picture of our friend at Marriott BeachPlace Towers ... always smiling. 

Brian

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg227/pwrshift/KenatBPSep04.jpg?t=1207011774


----------



## borntotravel (Mar 31, 2008)

My condolences to his family and friends.  Although I did not know him personally, we have had several conversations on trip advisor and he turned me onto TUG.  He had wonderful insight into timesharing and was willing to share his wealth of information to anyone!  He'll be missed by many.

Tina


----------



## Dori (Mar 31, 2008)

My condolences go out to Ken's family.  I always enjoyed reading his posts.

Dori


----------



## Mel7706 (Mar 31, 2008)

*What a nice guy!!*

Sad day for Tuggers!!


----------



## ricoba (Mar 31, 2008)

Brian/"pwrshift"

Thank you for sharing that very nice photo of Ken.

For those of us that didn't know him, it's nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my - I had no idea.

Ken was such a nice person.  He was very kind and generous.  He welcomed me at my first tug event this fall in Avon.  I believe it was Ken who make the famous pasta - with plenty for everyone.  Ken & Barbara went out of their way to make me, and my 2 daughters welcome at the event.

He was a great help to me on tug as well.  He was the kind of person that as soon as you meet him, you feel like you have always known him.

Barbara is also a very wonderful person.  

I am glad I had the pleasure and honor of meeting him.

Barbara - you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2008)

I think one of the things I will do for Barbara along with whatever gift I decide to send her as condolences...is to print out this thread for her to see how many people Ken (and she) actually touched in his wonderfully giving life.

I think she would really enjoy that.

That is a fantastic picture of him btw.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 31, 2008)

Ken, we will miss you....

Barbara, here is a link to more tributes to Ken....
www.timeshareforums.com/forums/g-cafe/60823-ken-k.html


----------



## KCI (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Ken for all the help, advice and wisdom  you gave to us fellow timesharers...see you in the ultimate timeshare!


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 31, 2008)

I was just told of his passing !! 
I had the pleasure of meeting Ken many times. The first TUG get together I hosted, he and Barbara were there. It was at my house and was almost 10 years ago.. wow . He was  an amazing person and will be missed greatly by all  !!!  Goodbye Friend !!


----------



## naudette (Mar 31, 2008)

I didn't ever meet him, but I enjoyed reading his posts.  I posted on Trip Advisor in the timesharing forum about him.  I think some of the other forums also posted about Ken.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g1-i10700-k1860472-Ken_k-Timeshares_Vacation_Rentals.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...a_dear_TA_Friend-Fort_Lauderdale_Florida.html



My heartfelt condolences to his family.

Kind regards,
Nancy White


----------



## swift (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of Ken from one of the gatherings? If you do can you please send it to me.

Thank you


----------



## LLW (Apr 1, 2008)

I didn't personally know Ken, but knew that he was a very respected member of the community. His posts always conveyed knowledge that I knew I could rely on. The first time his name came to my attention was not too long after I joined TUG. Ken and his wife were hosting a TUG get-togehter in a Marriott timeshare in Florida. Many TUGGERS and Craig Urbine from II came. I thought, what a nice thing that the TUGGERS do!

They must have quite a celebration of life, after his passing.

My condolensces to his wife and family. Rest in peace, Ken.


----------



## Dani (Apr 1, 2008)

This is truly sad news.   Ken was one of the kindest, most helpful people that you could ever meet.   With much sorrow, I send my condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Ken's posts always showed what a kind person and true gentleman he was.  He will truly be missed.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for pulling this back or I may have missed it. I am just stunned. How very very sad. 

Ken has been so helpful on these boards. I finally met him and his wife at Janette's house in Hilton Head three years ago. A very kind human being indeed.

My condolences to his wife Barbara and his family. What a tragic loss of a great man.


----------



## mpizza (Apr 1, 2008)

My condolences to Ken's family and friends.

Ken was extremely helpful to me on many occassions.  Ken had a wonderful soul.   We will miss him.  

Maria


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 1, 2008)

swift said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Ken from one of the gatherings? If you do can you please send it to me.
> 
> Thank you


Brian - pwshft - has a link to a nice photo in his post


----------



## JLB (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow!  An absolutely shocking ending to an innocent thread!!!!

We shared a common love for Florida vacation destinations and many exchanges of information over the years.  Your work here will go on; life is the Stickys we leave behind.

I will miss you Ken, and know you are at that eternal place on the beach.

    because i'll miss you     because of knowing you


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 1, 2008)

I too only knew Ken through reading some of his posts, but he obviously touched the lives of many. Thanks, Brian for that photo of him. It is nice to put a face on the person so many are honoring here.


God Bless Ken and his family.

Terry


----------



## irish (Apr 1, 2008)

my prayers and condolences to the family of ken k. he was totally responsible for the purchase of my FAVORITE florida time share. his words of wisdom really hit home and i am now and will always be truly grateful for his input. 
 kenk and his family will be in my prayers today.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 1, 2008)

I didn't know Ken but enjoyed reading all his posts on Ft. Lauderdale area since we travel down there often.  Our prayers and thoughts are with Ken's family.  Ken will be missed.


----------



## sheilas (Apr 1, 2008)

I am so sad to hear about Ken.. On one of our trips to Florida Ken e-mailed me that he had coupons to share with me.. What a wonderful person.  He will be greatly missed by all.  I only lived a few towns over from him but never made it to his tug get togethers in Avon because it was always on the same week-end as our family get-together.


----------



## ginsun88 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ken gave us $50 Marriott bonus bucks 2 years ago that we used to take our special needs son to Disney.

He was a kind and generous TUGger and I learned much from his postings.

God Bless Ken and his family...

Grace


----------



## pranas (Apr 1, 2008)

My condolences to Barbara and the rest of family.  While I never met Ken we did correspond via PMs. He was always very kind and helpful, a real gentlemen.  He will be missed by many here at TUG.


----------



## cali girl (Apr 1, 2008)

What a tragic loss. We will miss him!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 1, 2008)

This is sad new for TUG.

The photo of him smiling on a balcony of a beachfront property is exactly how I want myself to be remembered.


----------



## andrea t (Apr 1, 2008)

Certainly a great loss to all Tuggers.  I didn't know him except through his helpful posts.  I will keep his family in my prayers.


----------



## gdeluca (Apr 1, 2008)

Sad news indeed and I pray strength for his family.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Apr 1, 2008)

This is such heartbreaking news!!  I never knew Ken personally, but his presence on TUG was well-known. He was a man who truly cared about everything in life.  He was so genuine and helpful to everyone.  He will truly be missed, not only in the TUG family, but in the many lives he has touched outside of our community.

God Bless You, Ken.  May you rest in peace.


----------



## Harmina (Apr 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear of Ken's passing. He was such a great contributor on the Florida board.....


----------



## brucecz (Apr 1, 2008)

My limited  inter actions with Ken was a few pleasant emails   about a II  catalog he was looking for that we had a extra copy of.    Being the generous person he was he sent more money than was needed to cover shipping costs showing what a generous person he must have been. 

He was gave us some sound advice on the best route  to get to the Florida Keys after flying into to Florida's east coast.

From reading his posts and the postings about him I am  and other Tuggers  I am sure are sad that we will not have a chance to meet him. He is missed.

My words of condolences for his family are inadequate at best,  but our family hopes the healing process after this loss  is quick.  

Bruce


----------



## Karen G (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wanted to add my prayers for Ken's wife and family.  He will be sorely missed.

Brian, that's a wonderful idea to print out all these posts for Ken's wife. What a nice tribute to a great guy.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 1, 2008)

It is always so sad when one of us passes on.  Our thoughts and prayers are to his family and friends.  He will be missed.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anybody on the board have contact with Barbara?  Although she hopefully already knows how much people on TUG appreciated his help, and how well loved he was, maybe seeing that in writing would be nice for her.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 1, 2008)

As Brian posted earlier in this thread, he plans to send her a copy of the thread.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 1, 2008)

yes...im going to send her a nice package of sorts when I return from ARDA.

I did mention in my phone conversation with her how many people had already mentioned how much he was missed (which started the search for him).

but yes...hopefully after another week or so this thread will be gigantic and take many pages to print out and send to her =)


----------



## katiestin (Apr 1, 2008)

I was very shocked and saddened to read of KenK's passing.  He was always kind and patient in his posts.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 1, 2008)

Dave M said:


> As Brian posted earlier in this thread, he plans to send her a copy of the thread.




Sorry, I missed Brian's comment.  The thread is growing so fast it's difficult to keep up.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you Brian for posting Ken's very nice picture in your initial post regarding his passing.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 1, 2008)

This is very sad news.  I didn't know Ken, but I can tell by the posts here what a great guy he was, and what a loss this is.  My condolences to his family.

It's nice that a picture of Ken was posted here.  Maybe this thread could be put into the archives as a permanent memorial.


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 1, 2008)

So sorry to read about Ken, he will surely be missed on TUG.
My thoughts and prayers are with his family and loved ones at this difficult time!


----------



## lamb (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about KenK.  He was generous with his time in assisting others make the most of their timeshare and travel opportunities.  He will be greatly missed by so many.

Linda


----------



## Tia (Apr 1, 2008)

It is very sad news, he will be missed for his contributions here and obviously for much more by those who actually met and knew him.


----------



## silvib (Apr 1, 2008)

Sincere condolences to the family.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 1, 2008)

Sam and I were fortunate to have met KenK a few years ago at aTUG Christmas Do. He was a delight. 

I hope that his family and friends will find comfort in wonderful memories. He certainly cast a positive light among Tuggers. He will be missed by so many.

Kathleen


----------



## Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Ken's family.
This is such sad news.

Linda


----------



## LisaH (Apr 1, 2008)

Ken, you will be missed here..


----------



## Wonka (Apr 1, 2008)

What a bummer!  He will be missed on TUG very much.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2008)

I was not fortunate enough to have known Ken. It is truly my loss from the many comments here. Deep condolences to his family and friends.

Jim Ricks


----------



## JimC (Apr 2, 2008)

This is very sad news.  Ken's wisdom was evident by how I knew him -- his posts.  But his kindness is well demonstrated by the depth of feeling by those who knew him.  Over time the emptiness that exists now will begin to fill with happy memories of good times.  Our thoughts and prayers will be with his family.  RIP


----------



## Jennie (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm told that Ken's wife was was so touched when she learned that his cyber friends had noticed his absence from the TUG and TripAdvisor's boards and cared enough to search for him.


----------



## marsha77 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that this did not have a good ending.  My condolences to his wife & family.

Marsha


----------



## Jason118 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is truly sad news.  I didn't know Ken personally except by reading many of his helpful posts.  I could sense that he must have touched the lives of many.  

My condolences to Ken's wife and family.

Jason


----------



## jme (Apr 2, 2008)

*to KenK....a tribute from afar*

Wow.....this is not supposed to happen on TUG..........A visit to TUG, like a week at a resort, is supposed to be a respite from the real world.  
We come here daily for a brief moment of education, fun, and often laughter.....AND (now today I understand) most of all, fellowship.  

 It will be out of that sense of fellowship that I mention Ken Kouri.  I am so deeply saddened by the news of Ken's passing that, even though I'm writing, I 'm still in a bit of shock.  Altho I never met Ken face to face, I feel like I still knew him so well. ...I knew the kinds of things he would say, and most of all, HOW he would say them.

From the daily conversations we all share on TUG,  we cannot help but develop strong bonds with each other over the course of a few years (well, maybe not so few---more than a decade for me).  AND, we all know that sometimes when we post something,  that sooner or later, a particular member is bound to chime in....you just KNOW that member is there, and suddenly yes, a post appears. That was Ken----he was always there. 

There's one really important thing that I want to say---- something I've noticed unique to TUG------in all sincerity........that after so long a time at this daily ritual, we each naturally develop a certain respect for a particular name, logo, or signature....and when we see it, we suddenly step back and take note. And, we say, "Well, if he or she said that, then it must be true." Ken's kind and well-chosen words earned that sort of respect. His signature meant something. His reputation rose to that kind of lofty height, and took its right place.  

 Ken was that "familiar friend" who had no face; nevertheless, he commanded such admiration that you would naturally measure every word with the appropriate form of  "human reverence" that it deserved...And that, in essence, sums up what a TUG post by "KenK" meant to me.  It meant "Listen, because here's what you REALLY want and need to know."   And that made life for my family better, many times over.....that actually influenced our lives. 

EVERY time I saw the "KenK"  appear, I honestly stood at attention. Even tho I value every opinion on TUG, there are maybe only five or six names that, in my mind, command that "highest" level of respect, and Ken's was one of those. 

Ken always spoke in a kind and gentlemanly manner.  Ken was always Ken, and you could rely on that.   I never saw an unkind word come from his keyboard.....All I saw was warmth and a genuine interest in his wanting ME  and others to gain something worthwhile to take to heart. 

So today, right now, I feel so inadequate.......so humbled......so sad.   For a moment all the  things I have worried about today seem so silly and insignificant. What stands out, tho, is something Ken valued....TIME with family and friends. That's what he loved, and that's what his legacy will always be to me. 

In a silly little way, he actually had a lasting  impact on me -----he told me once that I needed to break up my long-winded posts into shorter paragraphs. So, yes, even now, this very moment, Ken changed me. 

 And  here I am at almost 4+ am,  thinking back on so many random things, and thinking how lucky I am to have shared such wonderful times with my own family, all the more because of TUG. ....... and shared some good times with some of you because of TUG.........Ken knew that same feeling, and we know it from his posts about the many get-togethers he had. 

I do appreciate whoever posted Ken's photo.....anyone can look at that face and see laughter, love, and life.  

This I know:  I'll surely speak softer tomorrow.........I'll surely speak LESS tomorrow......and because of a friend I never really knew well enough, I'll surely take time to smile longer tomorrow.  If I could just look as happy and content as Ken in that photo, I'll be OK. 

At risk of bending a TUG rule, this once I'll state without fear and without shame that my faith assures me that Ken is with our Lord above, and that Ken's family and friends, too, will not be forgotten, but will receive a sufficient measure of His grace.  jme


----------



## gretel (Apr 2, 2008)

It is odd how you can feel such a sense of loss for someone you never met!  I have read Ken's posts over the years and always highly regarded his opinions and advice.  He was obviously a smart and kind person.  That was easy to tell.  

Every year I said I was going to make the NJ gathering.  I've never been to any TUG events and have never met any Tuggers (even though I feel I've known many of you for years!).  This year was going to be the year... and I didn't make it. 

My prayers and thoughts are with his family for such a tragic and unexpected loss.  I hope there are beaches in heaven!


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 2, 2008)

This is so sad.  We have lost one of our very best.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 2, 2008)

Although I never met Ken, I have admired him here for his helpful, friendly posts. Tug has lost one of it's finest contributors. Thank you, Ken, for sharing your knowledge with us. We will miss you.


----------



## suskey (Apr 2, 2008)

Ken was a great guy. ..and everyone felt that way about him. What a wonderful legacy that is.

Susan


----------



## Janette (Apr 2, 2008)

Prayers are going up for all of Ken's family. Rest in peace, Ken.


----------



## normab (Apr 2, 2008)

Requiescat In Pace.

My thoughts are with his family.

Norma


----------



## Carol C (Apr 2, 2008)

TUG lost a family member with a heart of gold. So sorry to hear this sad news. RIP KenK...you will be missed.


----------



## dmharris (Apr 2, 2008)

*So sad, but so heart lifting*

I didn't know Ken other than his posts, but he must have been one heck of a guy from reading these tributes.  Surely he's in a great room prepared for him.

This thread is a testament not only to Ken, but to the wonderful community that cyber space holds for us.  Blessing to all of you generous friends for this day and all days forward.


----------



## Nona (Apr 2, 2008)

I did not know Ken but my prayers go out to the Kouri Family.

Rest in peace Ken.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, I am so sorry to read this. I didn't know Ken or a lot about him, except I always noticed that his posts were kind, and he seemed like a really warm and caring person who was willing to chime in with any tidbit of helpful information.  What a loss to the timeshare and travel communities, but even more so to his loved ones - I will keep them in my thoughts.


----------



## Elli (Apr 2, 2008)

What a nice tribute you wrote, jme, I didn't know Ken either, but always enjoyed reading his posts.  My condolences to the family.

Elli


----------



## suzanne (Apr 2, 2008)

This is just so sad. My heart goes out to his wife and family. Ken was such a sweet and helpful person. He was never to busy to help out any way he could. I am so glad that I got to meet him at one of our Florida TUG gatherings. His passing is a terrible loss for all TUGGERS, those who knew him as well as those who did not but gained much wisdom and insight to the world of timesharing thru his posts.

Suzanne


----------



## henkc (Apr 2, 2008)

Deep condolence to his wife, family and loved ones. I am also touched  by all the reactions over here,
Henkc


----------



## icydog (Apr 2, 2008)

I am deeply saddened by this news. I live in NJ and this was the year I was going to drive down to Avon at the NJ Shore and attend his yearly Tug bash. I feel horrible that I never got there before-- since I had always planned on going. 

I knew Ken from Tug. I learned numerous lessons from him when I began to post over here on Tug. He, in fact, told me to slow down my timeshare purchasing-- and I listened. Thanks to Ken --or I would own 40 timeshares by now. It's so sad that I didn't mention how his advice helped me. 

KenK was a nice man. His absence on Tug can be a reminder to all to--"say thanks to those who have helped us, praise those who are learning, and religiously remember to help someone else" My condolences to his family and his friends here on Tug. His help and support will be missed.


----------



## neash (Apr 2, 2008)

I did not know Ken, but judging from the reactions here, he must have been a really great guy.
My deepest condolences to his family.

Neash


----------



## Phill12 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this! Ken help me on many questions on TripAdvisor and was the one to send  me to Tug couple years ago. 

 Also had e-mails from him on subjects on Redweek that help.

 He was a pleasure to deal with because he new a lot about travel and timesharing but never seemed to pat himself on the back and make sure everyone thought he was the greatest on any off these forums.

 It is a shame to lose someone like Ken and I send best wishes to his family!


 PHIL


----------



## Donna111 (Apr 3, 2008)

I, along with my husband, Donald, are very saddened to hear of Ken's passing.  We really enjoyed meeting him at the TUG Avon get-togethers in 2004 and 2005.  He was such a happy, sincere and giving person.  Our heart- felt sympathy go out to his wife Barbara and their family. May peace be with them.
For those who missed the beach parties, I have tried to put 2 pictures on photobucket of the 9/2005 Avon, NJ gathering (see below).
Donna in New Jersey

pic1 Ken and Barbara at Avon Pavillion restaurant 9/2005:





pic2 Ken, Donald, and others at Avon beach 9/2005:


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 3, 2008)

what fantastic pictures!  thank you!


----------



## tatmtr7 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been reading this board for years and always found Ken's messages thoughtful and researched.  Thoughts and prayers to his family.  We all just never know when.......
Jeannine


----------



## icydog (Apr 3, 2008)

Donna111 said:


> pic1 Ken and Barbara at Avon Pavillion restaurant 9/2005:
> http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll67/donna111/DSCF1232.jpg
> 
> pic2 Ken, Donald, and others at Avon beach 9/2005:
> http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll67/donna111/DSCF1228.jpg


 

Thanks Donna for posting the pictures of KenK and his friends at the Shore. I only wish I had attended one of those meets. I feel cheated since, this year was going to be _the_ year I was going to go. I know you are a better person for spending time with Ken and his wife. He will be missed.


----------



## wuv pooh (Apr 3, 2008)

*My prayers go to Barbara & family*

KenK was always kind & caring.

God be with his family


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 3, 2008)

Starting this new thread to remove the beginning of the other thread that is no longer important and or makes things more difficult/confusing for new readers.

Ive moved all the posts regarding Ken's passing here...so please continue on with this thread.

sorry for the brief confusion.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I first met KenK through Tripadvisor. He posted many wonderful and helpful details there. The folks at TA who look at the timeshare section really will not have an expert to answer their questions! Here at TUG he will also be missed greatly. I didn't know him personally, just by his screen name and his generous advice.  I am so very sad to hear this news.  Prayers for his wife and family.

Janna


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 3, 2008)

Didn't know the gentleman, but TUG is the invisible family and when one of our family members pass on, it hurts!  He is in a better place now.....


----------



## Emily (Apr 3, 2008)

This is very sad.  I will miss Ken.  He was generous with his time and provided thoughtful and helpful responses.

To Ken's wife and family, we pray that you will find comfort and peace.


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 3, 2008)

R.I.P.,  Ken.  My prayers go out to his family.

Nice picture on the first post...I think that crane over his shoulder must be working on Ken's TS in heaven.

nonutrix


----------



## gmarine (Apr 3, 2008)

My thought and prayers to his family. He seemed like a great guy.


----------



## ira g (Apr 3, 2008)

Rest In Peace, Ken.  You will be missed by all your friends at TUG. Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## EileenSRN (Apr 3, 2008)

It was deep with shock and sadness that I stumbled upon this thread. Ken was also a member of the Brigantine Beach, NJ Yahoo group I moderate. He has given me much good advice in the past. I send my heartfelt symphathies to Beabara and his family. Does anyone know if there's a cause or organization one could make a donation to in his name? 
Rest in Peace, Ken

Eileen


----------



## NJDave (Apr 3, 2008)

Ken was a great guy who helped many on TUG including myself.  He will be missed.  My condolences to Barbara and the rest of his family.


----------



## caribbean (Apr 3, 2008)

Ken - your wisdom will be very sorely missed. 

My prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Amy (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm stunned to see this thread today.  I recall many of Ken's helpful posts over the years and I am sad about this loss.  My condolences to Barbara and the rest of the family.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 4, 2008)

What a loss!! Another case of saying "goodbye" to someone you never met.

My deepest condolences to Ken's family and friends.


----------



## vettebuf (Apr 4, 2008)

I can only repeat what others have said. We've lost a kind, generous person. I'll personally miss his informative and helpful emails and PMs and I'm feeling sorry now that I kept putting off going to the TUG get-togethers in Avon. Ken, it's been a pleasure knowing you. Barbara and family, my condolences.


----------



## philemer (Apr 4, 2008)

All thought I never met Ken I did exchange a few emails with him. Like me, he was a Viet Nam vet. Not sure if his time in Nam affected his health. I held him in high esteem and will miss him. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.

Phil


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 4, 2008)

Very sad news.


----------



## Beverley (Apr 4, 2008)

Ken will be greatly missed by so so many.  God Bless you and your family.  

Beverley


----------



## Jennie (Apr 5, 2008)

EileenSRN said:


> Does anyone know if there's a cause or organization one could make a donation to in his name? Eileen



Ken was very involved in volunteer work with a NJ Veteran's group. Perhaps we can find out more details from Barbara.


----------



## janapur (Apr 5, 2008)

Ken was the first to direct me to TUG via his generous advice on tripadvisor. His kindness and assistance to a stranger (me) was a bit surprising until I learned that Ken treated everyone as a friend. I will truly miss him.

Jana


----------



## andy (Apr 5, 2008)

I was shocked to hear the news. My deepest sympathy goes out to Barbara and the rest of the family. Ken, you will be missed, especially at any future TUG gatherings.


----------



## jules54 (Apr 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Ken. Just like so many others he helped me with information on tug. My regrets to his family.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 5, 2008)

I, too, was very sorry to hear of Ken's passing.  I didn't know him, but know we've all lost a valuable and beloved member of the group.  My sympathy and hugs to Barbara, and all who loved him.


----------



## beachsands (Apr 5, 2008)

To say I was stunned when I read this thread is an understatement! As others have mentioned in their experiences, I too never met Ken in a face to face environment, but we exchanged emails on several occasions. He was always the first one to make first contact. Ken was a Super person. I always looked forward to reading his posts. Ken will be very missed.


My thought and Prayers go out to his family.


Joel


----------



## Harry (Apr 6, 2008)

*Add me*

I have been away from the boards for awhile and was shocked to hear of Ken's passing.  What a wonderful guy and a wealth of information.  Our prayers go out to his family.  He will be missed.


----------



## Joe L (Apr 7, 2008)

Unfortunately I didn't know Ken but it is obvious he has touched so many lives.  I add my condolences to Barbara and family.  R.I.P. Ken


----------



## scooooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I am very saddened to hear this.  I will keep his family in my prayers.

Rhonda


----------



## dgdbloe (Apr 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear.  Ken was the one who directed me to TUG.


----------



## Present (Apr 8, 2008)

*Deepest Sympathies*

My deepest sympathies to Ken's wife & family & to the TUG family on the loss of someone special.  Like others, I didn't know him personally but came to know him from reading his posts.  All I can say is he always was extremely knowledgeable & helpful & patient and I truly enjoyed reading his posts.


----------



## KristinB (Apr 8, 2008)

RIP Ken, whom I never knew, but was a neighbor of sorts to me -- I grew up in Freehold, and I remember noticing he lived in Neptune and arranged all the Jersey shore Tugger get-togethers.  I bet he had no idea how many lives he touched via cyberspace...


----------



## baguiogal (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to the family.


----------



## LynnW (Apr 8, 2008)

Have been away from Tug for a few days and just found this thread. We were fortunate to have met Ken and Barbara at Shawnee several years ago and enjoyed one of his great dinners. He was always so helpful and will be missed. Our condolences to Barbara and his family.

Lynn


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2008)

We just returned from the Marriotts Grande Vista about one hour ago and every thing that Ken K said about this resort was true and very accurate.

My condolences goes out To Ken K and his family.  I will missed reading his threads..


----------



## JudyJ (Apr 12, 2008)

*So sorry to hear the news*

I've been off the boards quite a while.  I do remember Ken well and send condolences to all.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2008)

Recieved a request personally from Ken's wife this morning to post this on her behalf as she has no computer access at the moment.



> Thank you so much for the beautiful memorial, Ken Loved being part of TUG! Everyone's interest and friendship increased the richness of his life.
> 
> Barbara Kouri


----------



## boyblue (Apr 16, 2008)

I've just found out about Ken's passing, my sincerest condolences to his family.

Thank you for sharing your knowledge with me Ken.  You through TUG have taught me the meaning of vacation and in so doing have enriched my life.  Again thank you. 

Adieu


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sorry I never had the chance to know Ken , but it is plain and wonderful that he was well loved.

Prayers of peace to his family...and warm cyber hugs.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just heard. I'm so sad. He always responded whenever I asked a question - and so kindly. My thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## tonyg (May 1, 2008)

Ken was one of the best people you will ever run into. Tho we never met, we interacted in many cyber places.


----------



## The Conch Man (May 2, 2008)

This is very sad news.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 4, 2008)

TUGgers are sad when we lose other TUGgers.

May Ken rest in peace---in a truly better place.

Pat


----------



## jetguy (May 6, 2008)

My sincere condolences to Ken's wife and family. My thoughts and prayers are with them. He will be truly missed.


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 6, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to his family. So sad ...


----------



## mas (May 7, 2008)

I was going through some photos on my computer and ran across this one..



I thought some of you tuggers might enjoy.


----------



## Mimi (May 9, 2008)

It is heartwarming to read all the posts to honor such a gentle soul. We all respected KenK and will miss hearing from him on TUG. He was an inspiration to many of us. Rest in peace, Ken


----------



## MiaSRN62 (May 17, 2008)

Very sad news.....my thoughts and prayers go out to the family........


----------



## GrayFal (May 17, 2008)

mas said:


> I was going through some photos on my computer and ran across this one..
> 
> 
> 
> I thought some of you tuggers might enjoy.



What a nice picture of Ken....and Craig
Thanks for sharing


----------



## reddiablosv (May 20, 2008)

*Ouch!*

Another good guy bites the dust.  I knew Ken only by his posts, but by his posts I knew  we needed more guys like him..  God bless him and his family.  Ben


----------



## jlf58 (May 30, 2008)

Thats a very old picture. I was at that get-together in Grande Vista. What a great guy Ken was 



mas said:


> I was going through some photos on my computer and ran across this one..
> 
> 
> 
> I thought some of you tuggers might enjoy.


----------



## mas (May 31, 2008)

Fletch said:


> Thats a very old picture. I was at that get-together in Grande Vista. What a great guy Ken was



Some of us are starting to show our age a little.   

Nice to see you're still around Fletch.


----------



## Neesie (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't logged on in a long time so this is the first I've heard of Ken's passing.  While I never met Ken we often posted on the same threads since we both shared a love of Florida's Gold Coast.  He also posted on another internet travel site that I frequent.  So I do feel a kinship and a sense of loss.  My condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 14, 2008)

A memorial service will be held for Ken on July 27. See this post for details.


----------

